# Snapped propress jaw, anyone ever see this?



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

3/4 propress compact jaw snapped while pressing 3/4 nibco press valve.
Sent jaw to ridgid and they say this is normal wear and happens to protect the gun from damage. Nothing about this type of break seems normal to me.

Jaw set is less than 3 years old and the tool is properly calibrated.

Any of you guys ever expirence this and what was the explanation from ridgid?
I feel this should have been covered under the lsa.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you sure that it is not just the V spring bent ? I had the same thing happen to one of my jaws only needed to replace the spring.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Spring works fine the steel pivot plate (left side) snapped.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's true the jaws are designed to break to save the gun. Ridgid will fix it free, right?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope, sent me a new jaw assembly and a bill for 156.00. 
I feel they should have replaced for free under the warranty. With the amount of money I spend on their products annually I'm extremely upset by this.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

buffaloPlumber said:


> Nope, sent me a new jaw assembly and a bill for 156.00. I feel they should have replaced for free under the warranty. With the amount of money I spend on their products annually I'm extremely upset by this.


Typical.

I love Ridgid's lifetime warranty. But when you need help, everything seems to be "user error".


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

buffaloPlumber said:


> Spring works fine the steel pivot plate (left side) snapped.


I see it now didn't notice it before.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

For that amount of $$$, Ridgid should send you the replacement for free.

Their excuse that it's designed to break to protect the tool sounds like a used-car salesman ready with an answer for everything. Ought to make the part out of better steel.

I have Ridgid drain cleaning machines and a pipe threader and I love the quality. But I don't own a pro press. Don't think I'll ever own one.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know you are dealing with Ridgid, but my Milwaukee salesman said that the Milwaukee press tool will break a head when the tool needs to be re-calibrated. Has anyone else ran in to this?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tools wear out. Age of the tool has no bearing on the use. It's to designed fail at a certain location for safety reasons. I'm actually appalled they made you pay for a new one.....I mean how could Fred not know about Buffalo Plumber?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

The press tools we have apparently have a chip in them that tell the technician from running diagnostics have many operations the machine has performed. I'm not sure if it can tell which jaw heads were being used and tally how many ops it has done! We've never had any jaw breakages yet (we have 10 machines) and the machines tend to break circuit boards inside tool from rough users dropping them


----------

